# Incredible badge collection on Ebay....take out a loan and someone please get these!



## bobcycles (Nov 18, 2018)

won't last long...

pix show the 'good side'

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=223229971349


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2018)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Now everyone knows. I thought I could get get these, but now there will be a bidding war...


----------



## the tinker (Nov 19, 2018)

I read Catfish's post and got set to see some rare badges.  What idiots.


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 19, 2018)

Got me.


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 19, 2018)

Come on guys that’s a great deal!!....nine of the very rare “inverted” Chicago badges. To find even one almost never happens, to amass a collection like this would take a lifetime.
Make sure they’re not fakes before bidding!


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 19, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> ...nine of the very rare “inverted” Chicago badges.




Would be right at home on my lightweight:


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## halfatruck (Nov 19, 2018)

There is FREE shipping...…


----------



## bikiba (Nov 19, 2018)

i made an offer of $5 ... if he accepts i will have overpaid


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 19, 2018)

My offer of $4.63 was not accepted.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 19, 2018)

This post gave me a good laugh this morning, gosh people are stupid. I moved to a new house last year and had a super garage sale of mostly antiques. Of course the day before the sale, a couple antique/ Ebay guys come by to go through the stuff before anyone else. I didn't care, I knew how much I wanted for stuff, so I let them. A third guy was with them, and I think he just came along for the ride. He wasn't interested in anything I had, and was just kind of poking around in the garage, where stuff was not for sale.  He spots a box of some head badges and a couple of those white Schwinn badges were in it. It He was like ,"Oh my gosh, I have a Schwinn, and the nameplate is missing, this is the one I need. How much?" I gave him both of them, free. He was really happy.
So...someone wants those things, for maybe 25 cents.


----------



## Tikibar (Nov 19, 2018)

this belongs in All Things nniʍhcƧ


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 20, 2018)

$3.45 was also not accepted.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 20, 2018)

my $5 was rejected

i think everyone shld make an offer


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2018)

hope these aren't the same ones....
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...053206?hash=item33f766fa56:g:YywAAOSwu3dbxtzY


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice catch, Bri.

I wonder if the person listing the $950 auction is trawling us...

EDIT: Or better yet, _one_ of us!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 20, 2018)

It is same person! That's super funny...


----------



## Beads (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up #bobcycles just waiting for my loan to be approved and there mine!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2018)

mo·ron
/ˈmôrˌän/
_noun_
informal
noun: *moron*; plural noun: *morons*

a stupid person.
synonyms:fool, idiot, ass, blockhead, dunce, dolt, ignoramus, imbecile, cretin, dullard, simpleton, clod


----------

